# S.S. Carrickfergus Crew



## merski1 (Jul 31, 2010)

We have found a family member "John Miller" listed onboard the S.S. Carrickfergus, moored in Belfast in 1911. This was found as part of the 1911 census records. Looking for any other information on the crew at this time or advice on sources/tools to use to track more information down on him.

Regards

merski1


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
CARRICKFERGUS official number 99959
her crew agreements for 1911
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...76782&CATLN=6&Highlight=,99959&accessmethod=0

Roger


----------



## merski1 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi Roger, I'm only coming back to this search now. I will go ahead and order a copy of the 1911 agreements. Ideally, I would like to see how long he was with the ship. We know he was still alive in 1918 and that he was still listed as a sailor but have no idea were he was working that year. Can you think of a way to determine this?. All help/ideas are welcome. Matthew


----------

